# Big Jims fall warm up shoot



## BigJim Bow (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey ya'll, it has been an incredibly busy year for us ...as usual. 
This year seems to be even more hectic.  Barbara and I followed through on an offer to hunt in Alaska with one of our customers/new friends and spend what little down time we had there. 
It was worth every minute as the scenery and lack of cell service (most of the time) afforded me some rest and relaxation...and a bear for the misses and one for me as well was just icing on the cake.

Anyway, as of this morning, it is again August and that means our 3d shoot is approaching (Aug 23/24). We have been hearing from our customers through out the year that many have plans on attending so we are expecting a good amount of new to us shooters at this event. 

We have primitive camping (many places to pitch a tent) and access to water as needed. There are also many hotels within a few miles if you prefer showers and A/C. 

We had absolutely beautiful weather for this last year and with a little luck will have it again. Nearly our entire course is shaded and that helps.

As ususal, I started this thread without having my ducks in a row and will have to post the flyer later.

Please tell your friends about us and make plans to attend. This event is just once a year and will soon be over.

Thanks, BigJim and Barb.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 1, 2014)

Ain't nobody talking to Big Jim.


----------



## snakekiller (Aug 1, 2014)

bobbie and myself hope to make it this year


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 2, 2014)

I hope to attend this year. Karen won't be able to make it, but I got a friend from Albany that wants to attend.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 2, 2014)

I checked my schedule and I gotta work Fri and Sat nights, so I will miss it again this year!!!  I hate that because you always set a fun course!!!!! But somebody's gotta take care of sick folks!!!!


----------



## dh88 (Aug 2, 2014)

Had a blast last year and hope to make it again this year.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 3, 2014)

I will be thar!


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 3, 2014)

Me too!!


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 4, 2014)

I was looking forward to this, but unfortunately notbe able to make it. I have a work trip that weekend


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 4, 2014)

Not sure yet on this one...


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 6, 2014)

Weather has been real dry here, so there is no standing water at this time. Very few bugs...but it is still outside in the woods so I would bring bug spray just in case.

Thanks, bigjim


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm looking forward to this shoot!!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 12, 2014)

Getting close...just 11 days and the range is starting to shape up.  It's going to be a great place to be if your looking for a bow, either new or used as there will be over 200 on hand to choose from. 
Also food on site as well.

Just to try something different, we might have to ease up on the difficulty level of the course too. Hate to scare off all those who have an emotional attachment to their arrows.  

Thanks, bigjim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 14, 2014)

I have been trying to post the flyer here, but just can't get it done for whatever reason. 

I will keep trying. Just remember it is not this weekend but next.
thanks, bigjim


----------



## Steve-ALA (Aug 14, 2014)

Looking forward to it.  Bringing a trad newbie who I gave a longbow to but he wants a Thunderchild like mine......LOL


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 14, 2014)

BigJim Bow said:


> I have been trying to post the flyer here, but just can't get it done for whatever reason.
> 
> I will keep trying. Just remember it is not this weekend but next.
> thanks, bigjim







I have a reason to come see you now


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you Buckbacks....I'm guessing you didn't think you had a reason before?

Well, most of the course is already set shy  just a few targets. Our buddy "Preacher" Dan Harris worked diligently at it into the dark a couple nights ago. I told him that for a change, I wanted to show a little kindness in our target arrangement. 
Last night stick-n-string showed up and said it was time to help so I  pointed him to a pile of shooting stakes and markers and exclaimed the same thing. 
These guys have been wonderful in volunteering their services and they do so year after year....don't know what I would do with out them. 
I have been so busy in the office lately that I had to delegate my wishes to them in order for me to spend my evenings in the bow shop building. Don't worry, I'll check it all out and make sure that there is a least one tough shot...or two.
Should be more guys here tonight.

thanks ya'll, i'm looking forward to next weekend.

BIgJIm


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 15, 2014)

BigJim maybe we need to add a "masters" stake or an Iron man stake to the course for those wanting a very challenging course.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 16, 2014)

Stick- those are tough words for a man that covets every arrow.

bigjim


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 17, 2014)

^^^^ He speaks the truth!! 

I may covet every arrow, I make sure I don't miss! Lol


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 18, 2014)

Just five more days and a wake up! Please tell your friends about the shoot. It's a good time with some nice targets just waiting to be shot!

thanks, bigjim


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 20, 2014)

Just a couple more days.  Can't wait. Rumor has it that all bows in current inventory will me marked down 10% for those that attend the shoot. If anybody is in need of another bow, now's the time .


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 21, 2014)

No rumor sawtooth, and that includes new and used and BigJim's.

The range is looking good. Just a couple more tweaks and it will be ready for shootin! 

see ya in a couple days. I hope.
Thanks, bigjim


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 22, 2014)

You got the air condition set up.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 22, 2014)

You comin down Mikey?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 22, 2014)

No Dendy I won't make it.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hope y'all light it up tmrw! I'll be on standby at the Job.... Gotta pay to play. My off time is near ;-)


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 22, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> No Dendy I won't make it.



Looks like I'm out as well.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm expecting some people to start showing up any minute. I'm sure there will be a few taking advantage of the cooler morning temps.

BigjIm


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll be out there in a few!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 24, 2014)

Had a large time as always. Great shoot Jim. I am really liking the Thunder Child I purchased yesterday. Already got her tuned up and slinging wood.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks Allen. From what I have heard, the range was enjoyed by all...at least that's what I'm told. 
Sadly, attendance was down yet again but we made the best of it. 

Thanks again, BigJim


----------



## Adamsp (Aug 25, 2014)

Just want to say thanks to Big Jim ,I've been looking at his Buffalo bows for about 4 years and finally decided to go look.I was at his place at 4:30 am waiting to see what was availible.Now i haven't shot in 20 years but used to be pretty dedicated to traditional shooting.Jim came down to my truck when he got up and we opened up his tent and I started looking ... man what pieces of art! Ispent the next 45 minutes touching ,feeling , asking and wanting each and every bow I picked up. Finally I decided on which one I wanted asked the price and said ok lets do it. At time Jim said look we're not ready yet with our sales so just take the bow shoot it then come back after the shoot and we would settle up. Folks Jim did not know me ,He did not know where I lived but, he trusted me enough to let me take an $800.00 bow use it and then come back later to pay for it . Says alot about the type of person that he is ,I was impressed! No i didn't shoot a perfect score but the smoothness and quietness of the Buffalo bow is awesome. The detail is beyond comparison ,the comments that i've gotten about it shows the care that is put into the build. It won't be lng before I have him build me a Thunder Child matching wood and Weight  , I look forward to again Meeting these special people that belong to the Traditional Brother Hood. Thanks again Jim for a special Bow!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 25, 2014)

Adamsp said:


> Just want to say thanks to Big Jim ,I've been looking at his Buffalo bows for about 4 years and finally decided to go look.I was at his place at 4:30 am waiting to see what was availible.Now i haven't shot in 20 years but used to be pretty dedicated to traditional shooting.Jim came down to my truck when he got up and we opened up his tent and I started looking ... man what pieces of art! Ispent the next 45 minutes touching ,feeling , asking and wanting each and every bow I picked up. Finally I decided on which one I wanted asked the price and said ok lets do it. At time Jim said look we're not ready yet with our sales so just take the bow shoot it then come back after the shoot and we would settle up. Folks Jim did not know me ,He did not know where I lived but, he trusted me enough to let me take an $800.00 bow use it and then come back later to pay for it . Says alot about the type of person that he is ,I was impressed! No i didn't shoot a perfect score but the smoothness and quietness of the Buffalo bow is awesome. The detail is beyond comparison ,the comments that i've gotten about it shows the care that is put into the build. It won't be lng before I have him build me a Thunder Child matching wood and Weight  , I look forward to again Meeting these special people that belong to the Traditional Brother Hood. Thanks again Jim for a special Bow!


Welcome Adamsp. We are always ready to have someone join us. You will not find a more helpful and nicer group of people. Let's see some pictures of your new bow. You will find we like to see every body's bows. Look into joining the Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia it is a great organization. I see you are from Douglas. Not to far from me. Check out the hunts we have coming up. Horse Creek is a good one.


----------



## dh88 (Aug 25, 2014)

@big jim it was a great time as always!thanks again for hosting such a great shoot.   @adamsp had fun shooting with you yesterday at Satilla river. Starting again in January I'll be making a monthly pilgrimage to south ga traditional and primitive archery club in Ellaville.you are welcome to tag along


----------



## Adamsp (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks dh88 keep me informed and i may take you up on the tag along.All depends on my work schedual as it varies wk to wk.But i sure need to shoot as much as possible,and would enjoy meeting others of the same interest with new insights and ideas.


----------

